# hog hunting



## kick it up a notch (Jul 7, 2011)

has any of you hunters went on a preserve hunt for hogs or rams ? I am thinking about a jamboree hunt . has anyone tried this if so was it a good time or not any info would be greatly apprectiated. thanks


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

I went to the Timberline preserve in Barnesville years ago. It was a joke. All the hogs ran up to the gate when we pulled up thunking they were getting fed. it was only about 20 acres and the hogs were tame, they followed us around. Before you choose one ask for recommendations.


----------



## kick it up a notch (Jul 7, 2011)

ok thanks the one i am looking at is 200 plus acers thanks for replying i will do more homework


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Which one? The one in Vinton Co.?


----------



## kick it up a notch (Jul 7, 2011)

the wilderness pa hunting preserve


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I also really want to do some hog hunting. I'd rather do a free range hunt but a few hundred acre preserve would work I suppose. We tried a trip to Texas last year from a guy who advertises all over the internet and it was a horrible trip. It was nothing that he advertises but the hogs were wild as could be it's just they trap them and put them in there. It all depends on how many were just stock on if you see some or not. When we first got there a hunting party came back to the lodge with dead hogs everywhere and we were excited until we soon found out that they pretty much killed all the ones in the ranch. We did see 3 big hogs and tons of tiny babies but went home emptyhanded. They put you in groups of strangers and you walk clockwise around the ranch trying to jump them. I jumped a huge hog and had a chance for a shot but one stranger in our group wouldn't keep pace decided to go ahead of everyone so I couldnt shoot. The whole trip was just not safe or fun at all. Who wants to do a hog drive with idiot guys you never met? The 3 days we hunted only 3 hogs were killed out of like 14 guys but when we arrived everyone who was already there got 2 each. I was thinking of trying Georgia or North Carolina. I don't know


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

My buddy lives in south east NC he said that the hogs are there but he's only saw 2 wild in the 5 years he's been there. What I would do is get in contact with a big farming operation down south I'm sure they would be more then happy to let you kill some of those dozers


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Be careful when choosing a preserve. I went years ago. Thought I did my due diligence. The preserve said they were hunting on 640 high fenced acres. They were, but it was broken up into 20-40 acre blocks. Fun but not much of a hunt. The boar tasted excellent.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Check this thread out started by another member last year,interesting info.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=178030


----------

